# 17 month old waking ALL NIGHT LONG AHHHHHHHH



## makuahine (Mar 10, 2009)

I am seriously starting to lose my mind. My 17 month old dd co-sleeps with me and has never been a "good sleeper". However, around 14 or 15 months she started to get a little better (as in a few nights a week she would wake only twice a night instead of every one to two hours), and I thought,







, she's finally starting to sleep better.

But the past two weeks she is back to waking every one to two hours all night long, AND she is now waking up for the day even earlier than she did before. She is getting her last one year old molar and may be getting even more teeth, but, seriously, can teething really be making her sleep this poorly when it doesn't seem to bother her at all during the day?? (and I have tried a little motrin/tylenol/hylands teething tablets at bedtime and nothing seems to make any difference) To make matters even worse we are away from DH for two months so I don't get to "sleep in" at all , as DH would often take her for a few hours in the morning if we had a rough night.

Ugh. I just want to hear that other people have babies this age doing the same thing and that it is a normal stage and will pass. We are staying with my parents and they keep implying there is something wrong with dd and that co-sleeping and nursing aren't helping. She is still nursing (all night long it feels like!) and I know that night weaning isn't an option yet. I have a sneaking suspicion that things won't get much better until she is night weaned, but I'm clinging to the hope that she'll start magically sleeping better and night wean herself. Sorry this is rambling. I am too tired to make a coherent post. Thanks for listening....


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

Teething can definitely affect sleeping in a HUGE way. The molars were pretty rough on DS, and the canines were even worse. He woke every 1-2 hours or more up until 18 months or so. We had a good few weeks here and there, but nothing stuck. Until around 18-19 months I started nighweaning. Similar to Jay Gordon's approach but I did it a lot slower. He went from sleeping 1-2 hours to sleeping 3-7 hours at a time. About a week ago we moved him to his own bed and had DH take over nighttime with him (because I am pregnant).

He took to the nightweaning really well, however he has had all of his teeth in (minus the 2 year molars) for awhile now.








it will get better. Have you read Sleepless in America? It has great advice for structuring your day to help maximize nighttime sleep.


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *makuahine* 

but, seriously, can teething really be making her sleep this poorly when it doesn't seem to bother her at all during the day?? (and I have tried a little motrin/tylenol/hylands teething tablets at bedtime and nothing seems to make any difference)

YES!! I believe teething can make children sleep so poorly. DS got the remainder of his teeth in a few weeks ago and is now only waking once or twice a night and even STTN one time! DS never ever showed any discomfort during the day and motrin etc never worked at night, so I too always wondered if it was teeth or not. However, I think that now ds is consistently sleeping better, I can conclude it was the teeth.

I hope your LO's come through soon and give you some relief.


----------



## makuahine (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Louisep* 
YES!! I believe teething can make children sleep so poorly. DS got the remainder of his teeth in a few weeks ago and is now only waking once or twice a night and even STTN one time! DS never ever showed any discomfort during the day and motrin etc never worked at night, so I too always wondered if it was teeth or not. However, I think that now ds is consistently sleeping better, I can conclude it was the teeth.

I hope your LO's come through soon and give you some relief.

Well I guess this gives me some hope since teething can't last forever, right? She is getting her fourth molar and her canines (?) at the same time. I'm hoping that we get a break before she starts on the two year old molars! It's just weird to me that some kids are bothered by teething so much more than others (my sister in law has a ds same age as my dd and he is sleeping through the night no problem now).

Thanks Lady Catherine for your reply. I've read a few of your previous posts and the fact that your son is now sleeping longer stretches gives me some hope since, if I recall correctly, he was waking up VERY frequently. And congratulations on your pregnancy! I think I'll order "sleepless in America" from Amazon right now.

Thanks!


----------

